# Gyuto bevels grinding question



## Heli (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi,

So say I’d like to have a distal taper on the blade.

a. Do I grind the distal taper before the bevels, or just in the same time while doing the bevels?

b. When grinding the bevels, does the bevels angle move up on the tang, like a tanto? If not, does that mean that the transition between the bevels and tang/ricasso is blended?

c. When looking at the cutting edge profile (side of knife), does it follow a continuous arc, with no flat spots, not even in the last say 2 or so inches from the heel?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## inferno (Oct 31, 2020)

i would do distal first then the bevels. feels easier somehow.


----------



## Heli (Oct 31, 2020)

Great, thanks @inferno.

Anybody else would be able to answer the other two questions. It would help me getting started.

Once I have a drawing of the profile, with dimensions, I’ll post it for feedback.

Thanks again.


----------



## inferno (Oct 31, 2020)

try making a blade out of wood or mdf or similar. you will understand how you have to make it quite quickly.


----------



## Heli (Oct 31, 2020)

inferno said:


> try making a blade out of wood or mdf or similar. you will understand how you have to make it quite quickly.



Thanks for the suggestion. While that would kind of work, I’m not looking to reinvent the wheel, so I’d like to understand and learn how they are traditionally done.


----------



## Heli (Oct 31, 2020)

I have found the answer to my question c watching some videos on line. The profile of the edge is flat or very close to flat a few inches near the heel.

Hopefully, someone else could answer question b.

Thanks.


----------



## tostadas (Oct 31, 2020)

Check out this thread






Grinding wide bevels - how to?


I would like to try to make some knives with a wide bevel grind. I started to work on one and quickly realised, that I need to proceed differently that to what I am normally doing (gentle convex grind) where I start grinding at the edge and slowly move towards the spine and at some point start...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Heli (Oct 31, 2020)

tostadas said:


> Check out this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent! Thanks so much.


----------



## Heli (Oct 31, 2020)

Heli said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. While that would kind of work, I’m not looking to reinvent the wheel, so I’d like to understand and learn how they are traditionally done.



@inferno, on a second thought, i believe you’re right. Lol, my brain is starting to hurt from thinking bevels angles, blending, etc.

I’ll do some preliminary grinding and try to better understand the technique and what’s going on.

Thanks again.


----------



## Nemo (Oct 31, 2020)

@Kippington has made a number of threads on this kind of topic:






Rambling thoughts on gyuto profiles


I've been in a few conversations with people about gyuto profiles, and I've come to the conclusion that I envisage this topic slightly differently from most others. Perhaps my way of thinking is more efficient, or maybe not. I'd like to find out so please feel free to chime in with your...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Nemo (Oct 31, 2020)

May also be of interest:






A Basic Explanation of Asymmetry


A Basic Explanation of Asymmetry Way back when I began sharpening I remember reading through many forum threads about asymmetry in double bevel knives and having no idea what was going on. All this talk about 70/30 and 80/20, "You should be doing this and shouldn't do that", but no real...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Nemo (Oct 31, 2020)

Understanding Distal Taper


There's a lot of variation in kitchen knives when it comes to distal taper. The topic tends to get glossed over and the details get heaped into one narrow definition, so hopefully this thread will help explain some of the more subtle characteristics of a good taper. First we should cover what...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Heli (Oct 31, 2020)

@Nemo , great, thank you. This is perfect, I’ll go trough them.


----------



## Nemo (Oct 31, 2020)

This thread explains how a distal taper affects the grind






Commission WIP


I'm working on a new knife and found something that you guys might find interesting! If you have a strong distal taper on a knife, like this: Grinding the primary bevel at a consistent angle makes the shinogi travel in a funky line as the spine gets thinner and the bevel slowly runs...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## tostadas (Oct 31, 2020)

Nemo said:


> This thread explains how a distal taper affects the grind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, thats the one I was looking for!


----------



## Heli (Nov 1, 2020)

Nemo said:


> @Kippington has made a number of threads on this kind of topic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I’m going through this post right now, this is GOLD!

Thank you so much for pointing me to it and thank you to all that contributed to it, AWSOME!!!


----------

